# 13 KM



## COMMANDOS (5 Feb 2007)

Il ne reste que 3 FDS sur mon QMB alors j'ai demande a l'adjudant maître c'est quand  qu'on fait le 13 km ? (car les3 dernieres on les passe dans le clos)

il me répond qu'il y en a plus  ???  !!

ni dans le QMB , ni dans le QS car il faut au moins 5 semaines de préparation pour la milice ... donc on ne le fera pas avant notre pp1 !

est ce que qqn sait quand ils l'ont annuler ?


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2007)

Le 13 Km n'a jamais fait partie du QB ni le QS.  Il ne se prête guère à la formation en fin de semaine.  Pour une formation graduelle et continue, il faut s'entrainer chaque jour et pour ça tu devras attendre ton QMB PP1 à l'été.


----------



## agadou (18 Feb 2007)

Ils l'ont pas annulé, j'ai fais mon cours il y a deux ans et sa existait pas pour la réserve... Mais je l'ai fais sur mon nq3...


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2007)

NQ3 = QMB PP1

Le 13 Km deviens la norme de conditionnement physique annuelle que tout régulier et réserviste appartenant à une formation "composant terre (vert)" devront rencontrer - à partir du 1e avril 2007.


----------



## Schifty (21 Feb 2007)

Qu'il vienne pas me dire que c'est annulé ca, j'en croit simplement pas..... j'en est fais presque 2 a chaque année..... a cause de cours ou a l'unité..... meme si t dans le clos c'est la que tu va le faire, moi vla 4 ans on la fais de suite apres nos 2 sem dans le clos c'étais notre étape final avant de revenir dans les quartier..... semblable pour le QS


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

Schifty said:
			
		

> Qu'il vienne pas me dire que c'est annulé ca, j'en croit simplement pas..... j'en est fais presque 2 a chaque année..... a cause de cours ou a l'unité..... meme si t dans le clos c'est la que tu va le faire, moi vla 4 ans on la fais de suite apres nos 2 sem dans le clos c'étais notre étape final avant de revenir dans les quartier..... semblable pour le QS


De quoi tu parles?....
Pour l'armée (les gars en vert) le 13 Km est la norme en tout temps.  La course navette sera utilisé seulement quand il y a eu deux echecs du 13 Km.

Pour les réservistes qui font leurs QB & QS les fins de semaine, ce n'est pas pratique à former les troupes a faire le 13 Km seon la norme (bien qu'ils peuvent certainement marcher 13 Km lors d'une exercice de campagne)
Pour les réguliers qui font leurs QB/QS à temps plein, ils peuvent certainement être demandé à faire le 13 Km.... mais encore, seulement après avoir suivi une formation graduelle.


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2007)

Personellement dans le cadre de mon entrainement physique...j'ai fait un 13Km en 2h21 minutes sans avoir de rack sac puisque je ne suis pas encore enrolé. ce n'est pas si difficile que ca.

À l'unité ou éventuellement, possiblement, peut-être que, je serai enrolé, la CIE de soutien raproché s'entraine à tout les mercredi soir pour cette fameuse marche.

Donc ce n'Est pas impossible de faire ce fameux 13km même pour un cours a tpartiel....suffit de vouloir et de donner des devoir au gens de se pratiquer. 

Lorsque j'aurai mon stock, le 13k j'ai l'intention de le faire au moin une fois par mois, histoire de garder la forme et l'habitude.


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

MM....
Le problème avec donner des devoirs est sur deux volets...
1.  Il y a du monde qui vont le faire et il y en a d'autres qui NE vont PAS lefaire - donc quand il y a vérification / de l'entraînement, il va avoir du personnel qui ne sont pas prêt à le faire.... donc ça ralentis les autres.

2.  Qu'arrive t-il au militaire qui, en pratiquant son 13Km sur son propre temps il se blesse, fait mal au dos ou scrappe son genou ET qu'il n'est pas capable d'aller travailer à sa job civile OU d'aller à ses études + suivre l'entrainement de réserviste?... qui est responsable et qui va payer ses factures???  Je t'assure que les FC ne donneront pas un cheque de paye pour compenser le membre.


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> MM....
> Le problème avec donner des devoirs est sur deux volets...
> 1.  Il y a du monde qui vont le faire et il y en a d'autres qui NE vont PAS lefaire - donc quand il y a vérification / de l'entraînement, il va avoir du personnel qui ne sont pas prêt à le faire.... donc ça ralentis les autres.



Oui yeb a qui vont le faire...et ils auront échec, c'est plate a dire...purement de l'égoisme vous direz...mais moi je met les efforts nécéssaire pour le réussir. donc c'est pas mon problème lorsqu'ils décideront d'Aller veilleur plutot que de faire un 2-3 km d'entrainement. Je sais que ce n'Est pas la bonne manière de voir les choses, que le PON est une famille...que l'esprit d'équipe doit proné. mais que se passe-t-il dans la régul lorsque que qqn échoue? c'est tant pis pour lui.  



> 2.  Qu'arrive t-il au militaire qui, en pratiquant son 13Km sur son propre temps il se blesse, fait mal au dos ou scrappe son genou ET qu'il n'est pas capable d'aller travailer à sa job civile OU d'aller à ses études + suivre l'entrainement de réserviste?... qui est responsable et qui va payer ses factures???  Je t'assure que les FC ne donneront pas un cheque de paye pour compenser le membre.



Pour les blessures, je dois avouer que c'est un point de vue que je n'avais pas envisager. effectivement cela peut être un problème. mais ca reste le même que si qqn va au gym et se blesse, ou se blesse en ski...je sais que c'est plate mais ce n'est pas rien a cause du 13k que des situations comme cela peuvent arriver.

Je vais pousser plus loins le questionement...j'aime aller au fond des chose Geo, 

Donc si je suis la logique...qui semble...sommes toutes logique; un réserviste qui fait son QMB durant l'été aura comme pré requi de faire son 13k et un réserviste qui le fera de fin de semaine ne sera pas tenu de le faire pour son cours? n'est-ce pas la un double standard?

Je ne chiale pas sur ce point. j'espere que je ferai mon cours cet été a valcatraz, mais je me pose la question


----------



## COMMANDOS (21 Feb 2007)

MM je t'assure que le rack sack n'est pas quelque chose de simple ....

je fais normalement 2-3 km avec le rack sack juste pour m'ammuser et je peux te dire que ce n'est pas si simple que ca ....

Dans notre PT matinale la premiere semaine d'entrainement on a fait 1-2 km de marche forcee avec le rack sack mais comme on est sur une montagne c'est beacoup plus dure car on devait courire avec  et les soldats qui se fatiguent se prennent a celui qui est devant ...

toute cette affaire m'a cause une blessure au genoux , je ne pouvais plus marcher pour 1 mois (Car la semaine d'apres j'ai fais le pt avec le genous blesser ce qui a cause une blessure a l'autre ...)

Heureusment c'est des entrainement les fins de semaine (2 / mois) j'ai pu me remetre et j'ai presque finis le cours du QMB


de retour au rack sack ... si tu fais une marche normale de 13 km en 2:21 .. il te faut au  mois 3hr pour le faire avec le rack sack ...  j'ai fais ma marche de 13 km sans rack sack en moins de 1:50 hr et je sais qu'avec le rack ca prendra beacoup plus ...


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2007)

commandos,

 Le rack je le connais un pour en avoir fait quelques KM en tant qu'officier CIC avec mon corps de cadet avec mon rack sac. Sans être un expert, 

Petite rectification je viens de ovir mon erreur... pas 2 H 21 min mais *2h 0m 21 *sec.  

c'Est sur que j'ai pas essayer de fair eun 13k "the army way"  donc je parle probablement hors de mon champs de connaissance.

Mon rack sac que j'ai ou j'ai pas ma pochje de sleeping ou mes sleeping ou tout ce qui va dedans est super confortable. 

et possiblement qu'une chose qui m'aide, c'Est qu'a une de mes jobs, je dois marcher entre 6-10 km chaque jours ou je travail et je fais 2-3 jours par semaine. 
J'ai hate de voir si je regreterai ce que je dit en ce moment.


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2007)

MM...
Pour ce qui est de la formation en fin de semaine et des devoirs.... le but de l'exercice est de les former... pas les maganner DONC on travaille avec +/- le maillon le plus faible.

Note, bien qu'il y a des ''speedy gonzales'' capable de finir le 13 Km dans un temps record... on fait ça en groupe... tout le monde arrive en même temps et c'est pas le temps le plus vite.... 

deux standards?... non, pas vraiement.  celui qui fait son QMB et même le QS en fin de semaine vont faire leur QMB PP1 à l'été et à ce moment la, ils feront leur 13 Km comme tout le monde.

De toute façon, les cours de fin de semaine demande beaucoup plus de revision.  Trop de temps entre les classes fait que le monde oublie ou sont maladroit dans leur maniement des equipements... donc un besoin de plus de pratique et revision.  L'été, les troupes le font tous les jours et en conséquence, il y a moin de temps nécessaire pour de la revision ET il y a plus de temps disponible pour le conditionnement physique.

Pour ce qui est des blessures fait à l'entrainement quand on est pas en service....
GROSSE difference pour un employeur.
Moise se casse la jambe en ski... le boss va reconnaitre l'activité comme une des choses qui arrive - il sera un des premiers a signer le platre 
Marcel se casse la jambe dans une course avec un Ruck sack avec 50Lb sur le dos.... ce même boss va te dire de prendre une décision, ta job avec lui OU ta job avec l'armée..... 

Pas de farce, ça arrive.
Le réserviste qui arrive à son comis chef avec une histoire de ne pas avoir d'argent parce qu'il s'est mal tout de même pour l'armée et ''ils lui doivent quelquechose''....


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2007)

Geo excellent point, très instructif et j'en apprécie énormément les éléments que je n'ai pas vue...par mon manque d'expérience dans la réserve, ou par le fait que je connais un point vue totalement différent étant Lt CIC.

merci! 

J'espere vraiment faire mon QMB cet été ca ne pourrait être que bénifique pour moi.


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2007)

NP

Chimo!


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Feb 2007)

Geo

je relisais ton dernier message et je ris en écrivant celui ci....

50Lb c'Est ce que j'ai perdu...lol donc pour moi je vais être avantager lol...je serai a mon point de retour lol

 ;D


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2007)

Je ne recommande pas que tu ajoute un autre 50 à ton rucksack


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Feb 2007)

excuse moi..j'ai pas été clair...


j'ai perdu jusqu'a ce jour 48 livres de poids....en mettant mon rack sac...ca revindra au même comme avant


----------



## COMMANDOS (23 Feb 2007)

video des FC

SUR le 13 km 

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/Francais/6_1_1_1.asp?id=1662


----------



## boubou (22 Dec 2007)

le 13 clics fait en sorte que tu es déployable c'est une des normes a avoir ainsi que les pwt 1 2 3 et plus pour certain ainsi que mlock...


----------



## geo (23 Dec 2007)

boubou said:
			
		

> le 13 clics fait en sorte que tu es déployable c'est une des normes a avoir ainsi que les pwt 1 2 3 et plus pour certain ainsi que mlock...



Le 13Km fait partie de la certification annuelle - l'aspect "Déployable" est une chose entièrement différente.


----------



## mysteriousmind (24 Dec 2007)

Pour votre information, 


Au niveau du bataillon, le 13k était obligatoire pour tout le monde...spécifiquement ceux qui allaient au Mississipi en janvier prochain. Je l'ai fait le 24 novembre, une semaine après avoir compléter mon QS, et c'est une norme qui va devenir obligatoire pour les unités de réserve. 

le Gen. Barabé veut que tout les unités de réserve devienne "opérationnel" donc...cela fait partie de la nouvelle norme. 

J'ai pas trouver mon 13k si difficile que ça, je l'ai réussis en 2h08minutes, ma tranchée en 3min45 (je n'avais jamais pratiqué cette partie) et le transport du pompier était correct aussi. 

Si moindrement une personne s'entraîne un peu et qu'elle n'est pas blessé, c'est une norme que je considère personnellement facile à atteindre. mais bon cela reste mon opinion.


----------



## MdB (24 Dec 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> c'est une norme qui va devenir obligatoire pour les unités de réserve.
> 
> le Gen. Barabé veut que toutes les unités de réserve devienne "opérationnelles" donc...cela fait partie de la nouvelle norme.



Ouin, opérationnelles... disons que l'accent est beaucoup plus mis sur la forme physique depuis que le CEMD a émis sa directive. L'endurance en fait partie et un des moyens pour être plus endurant est bien sûr la marche avec poids. Ceci fait, à mon avis, dans un contexte à saveur opérationnelle.  Aussi, le 13k fait partie des NIAC et à se qualifier tous les ans.



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Si moindrement une personne s'entraîne un peu et qu'elle n'est pas blessé, c'est une norme que je considère personnellement facile à atteindre. mais bon cela reste mon opinion.



Justement, si vous trouvez la norme facile, augmentez le poids.


----------



## geo (24 Dec 2007)

MdB said:
			
		

> Justement, si vous trouvez la norme facile, augmentez le poids.



Mauvaise recommandation.

la norme spécifie 50Lbs, on porte 50 Lbs.  De recommander à qui qu'il soit d'en trainer plus est plustôt irresponsable d'une personne qui est sensé être un chef.


----------



## MdB (24 Dec 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> la norme spécifie 50Lbs, on porte 50 Lbs.  De recommander à qui qu'il soit d'en trainer plus est plustôt irresponsable d'une personne qui est sensé être un chef.


 

Ok, ok... donc, ceux qui peuvent prendre plus devrait pas le faire? On s'entend que le QS est peut-être pas l'endroit afin d'essayer ça, mais quelqu'un qui s'entraîne et augmente la charge et/ou la vitesse de 10% devrait être confortable. Faudrait en jaser avec un PSP juste pour voir.

Ceci dit, j'ai l'impression est qu'on ne devrait pas attendre d'être en montée en puissance pour augmenter les charges ou amener l'entraînement au niveau pour une opération. Mais si quelqu'un veut augmenter sa charge pour que ça demeure challengeant pour lui, pas de problème. C'est certain que c'est toujours la sécurité doit toujours passer en premier. Ce qui implique que tout le monde ne devrait pas s'entraîner au même niveau.

Petite anecdote, la plupart du personnel instructeur n'avait pas seulement le 24,5 kg réglementaire. Je ne dis pas que tout le monde devrait faire comme ça ou que tout le monde doit être au niveau de l'infanterie non plus.

Comment donc est-ce irresponsable si cela est fait de façon sécuritaire? Je ne demande qu'à apprendre.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2007)

Notez que 50 livres incluent rucksac (rempli du kit approprié), tacvest, le casque et l'arme personnelle


----------



## mysteriousmind (25 Dec 2007)

Faut jsute comprendre au niveau de la réserve, que monté la charge n'est pas nécéssairement une bonne idée puisque les périodes d'entrainement sont souvent laissé sur le propre temps des gens...ce qui peux, si mal fait...comem le disait Geo apporter à une blessure potentielle.

Sur le QS, à Valcartier durant tout le cours, on a fait 2 fois des marches avec ordre de marche...très peu pour s'entraîner. Monté la charge, je ne suis pas contre, mais je me questionne sur la justification de le faire....pkoi alors une norme qui demande X et...vouloir monté la charge transporter  à Y?? ne serait-il pas mieux de mettre cette norme a Y tout de suite dans ce cas la?


----------



## Nagual (25 Dec 2007)

Le 13km ce n'est pas un entrainement, c'est plutot une confirmation de votre entrainement et votre forme physique. C'est effectivement une bonne façon de savoir a quel niveau vous êtes rendu.

 Allez vous entrainer au gym a la place, poussez du fer et travaillez vos épaules, vos trapèzes, vos muscles du dos et vos abdos, c'est beaucoup plus efficace et moins de danger de blessures que de marcher comme un dément avec un rucksac trop lourd et faites du cardio en masse.

Finalement quelque chose de trop souvent négligé c'est le rucksac lui-même. Un rucksac bien ''gearé'' est beaucoup plus facile à trainer.(C'est évident vous direz et poutant chaque fois que je marche j'en vois un paquet qui paye parce que leur sac est gearé tout croche.)
Il faut que ça soit bien serré; le plus compact possible. Avec un rucksac bien fait on peut facilement rajouter 10 ou 15 lbs et être encore confortable avec la charge.


----------



## geo (25 Dec 2007)

MdB said:
			
		

> Ok, ok... donc, ceux qui peuvent prendre plus devrait pas le faire? On s'entend que le QS est peut-être pas l'endroit afin d'essayer ça, mais quelqu'un qui s'entraîne et augmente la charge et/ou la vitesse de 10% devrait être confortable. Faudrait en jaser avec un PSP juste pour voir.
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ai l'impression est qu'on ne devrait pas attendre d'être en montée en puissance pour augmenter les charges ou amener l'entraînement au niveau pour une opération. Mais si quelqu'un veut augmenter sa charge pour que ça demeure challengeant pour lui, pas de problème. C'est certain que c'est toujours la sécurité doit toujours passer en premier. Ce qui implique que tout le monde ne devrait pas s'entraîner au même niveau.
> 
> ...



Tout est possible quand on fait de la formation en équipe.
Faire quoi qu'il soit de façon individuelle qui dépasse la norme est chercher pour des exagérations et, possiblement des blessures qui pourraient mettre une carrière à risque.


----------



## Kelevra (3 Jan 2008)

Au sujet du 13 km, étant donné que les pieds sont à prendre en considération, je me demandais quelles bottes étaient les mieux pour s'entaîner et/ou faire le test du 13 km. Pouvons-nous choisir se que l'on veut mettre dans nos pieds (bas, bottes) lors du QMB et autres cours? Le mot standardisation résonne dans mes oreilles, mais j'attends aussi des gens parler de leurs choix perso. Je me suis fait dire aussi que les bottes wet weather ne valent pas grand chose pour le 13 kilomètre, donc quoi faire, quoi prendre et si possible quoi choisir?


----------



## mysteriousmind (4 Jan 2008)

Lorsque je l'ai fait  à l'unité en Novembre, c'était à notre discrétion; 

1- Le choix du ruck sac ou du Patrol pack, _*(En autant que tu avais 13kg de poids)*_
2- Le choix des bottes et des bas restent encore à ta discretion, mais de mémoire, très peux l'ont fait avec les WWB
3- Le choix de ton habillement (Vareuse-polard-tuque-passe-montagne etc..) était aussi à ta discretion.

Ce que tu n'avais pas le choix: Casque, tacves, arme, et avoir ton sac. 

Pour le reste...moi je l'ai fait en polard, un gars qui a commencer son 13k a coté de moi avait sa vareuse, son passe montagne ses gros gants.

toute es questions des norme de l'unitée.

Pour les cours, tu parles d'autre choses..."L'uniformisation est importante". Tu te rendras compte que c'est loin d'être pareil dans les unité


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2008)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> Au sujet du 13 km, étant donné que les pieds sont à prendre en considération, je me demandais quelles bottes étaient les mieux pour s'entaîner et/ou faire le test du 13 km. Pouvons-nous choisir se que l'on veut mettre dans nos pieds (bas, bottes) lors du QMB et autres cours? Le mot standardisation résonne dans mes oreilles, mais j'attends aussi des gens parler de leurs choix perso. Je me suis fait dire aussi que les bottes wet weather ne valent pas grand chose pour le 13 kilomètre, donc quoi faire, quoi prendre et si possible quoi choisir?



Choix de botte... faut bien que les bottes soient celles qui te sont fournis.
Les nouvelles bottes GP, qui resemblent les Mk III sont similaires au WWB... mais avec moins d'isolation dans les parrois... donc la botte devrait être plus flexible et un peu plus léger.   Un autre point sur les WWB sont que le "upper" est plus long et prends de la place sur la pointe du pied.  En conséquence, surtout pour ceux qui ont des petits pieds, la botte WWB est moins flexible.... par contre, c'est votre choix car les WWB sont très comfortables.

Pour ce qui est des chaussettes le système de chaussette fourni est très bon - faudrait au moin l'essayer avec avant de dépenser des sous sur des produits alternatifs.

Pour ce qui est de la tenue à proter.  Ordinairement, on vous donne une liste des équipements à avoir sur vous - que ce soit dans votre rucksack ou sur votre corp... c'est à vous de décider ce qui est comfortable et approprié.


----------



## Kelevra (4 Jan 2008)

Merci pour les infos messieurs! 



			
				geo said:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des chaussettes le système de chaussette fourni est très bon - faudrait au moin l'essayer avec avant de dépenser des sous sur des produits alternatifs.



Est-il possible d'acheter ce système de chaussettes? Si oui, où? J'aimerais pouvoir les tester comme il faut avant mon cours.

De plus, si mon QMB se fait durant l'hiver, les mukluk (hahaha pas trop certain si c'est écrit de la bonne façon) sont-ils un choix à considérer?


----------



## mysteriousmind (4 Jan 2008)

Les muckluck, sont à mon avis de véritable pantoufle très confortable, je travail souvent dehors en portant mes villes que j'ai acheter dans un surplus et je les adore.

Je n'ai jamais essayer de porter les mucklucks pour faire un 13Km, le support du pieds est minime puisqu'elle sont faire pou etre dans la neige...donc sur une surface de ciment/beton/asphalte...je serais du genre a essayer cette idée bientôt.


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2008)

Les mucklucks ne sont pas pour le 13km.
des pantoufles pure et simple avec ZERO support aux chevilles.

Concentre toi sur ton conditionnement de base avant ton QMB.  S'entrainer pour un 13 Km avant d'être enrôlé et sans un peu de supervision est une recette pour des blessures.

Système de chaussettes:  bas de laine à l'extérieur et un bas de soie (ou synthétique) contre la peau..... disponible au MEC / Azimut, etc


----------



## agadou (5 Jan 2008)

Oui, j'ai eu la chance de faire pas mal de 'rucking' cet été...

Et, il faut éviter les ampoules et prendre sa relax. Aussi, il faut s'assurer que les bottes sont de la bonne grandeur.
Car, moi ils étaient trop grandes et sa frottait (mais je les ai changer), j'ai trouver que des bonnes bottes bien ajustés allait bien, le pied doit bouger le moins possible.
Aussi, truc comme sa, vous pouvez mettre des bouts de tissus entre les orteils pour éviter des ongles incarnés, sa fonctionner pour moi.

Ah, et personnellement, je trouve que les nouvelles bottes vont mieux, les 'Goulet' mark 4?

Bon, alors, bonne marche

P.S: Mettez pas une poche de sable dans votre ruck-sac


----------



## Douke (5 Jan 2008)

1- N'essayez jamais les mucklucks pour un 13km. Apres seulement 6km de marche forcée en muckluck sur le cours de chef, plus des deux tiers du peloton avait de sérieuses ampoules. Le pied bouge dans le chausson, et le chausson bouge dans la botte, a la longue ca cause énormément de friction. En plus, le manque de support aux chevilles rends ca dangereux.

2- Je déconseille les WWB pour la majorité des gens pour le 13km. L'humidité semble rester à l'intérieur de la botte ce qui fait "pourir" le pied pendant la marche : bonjour les ampoules et coupures. Toutefois, certaines qui suent très peu des pieds les aimes bien, si c'est votre cas ca vaut peut-être le coup des essayer, mais je trainerais une paire de bottes de combat dans mon rucksack au cas ou. À mon avis on perds moins de temps a changer rapidement de bottes qu'a boiter pendant les 6 derniers kilomètres.

3- L'idéal ca reste les bottes de combat, tu fait un premier noeud a la base de la cheville, qui serre énormément les bottes sur le pied pour réduire le plus possible les frictions. En suite tu laisse le montant de la botte plus "lousse" pour être confortable et permettre une bonne circulation sanguine.

4- Pour ce qui est des bas, je recommande fortement un système à deux bas : un premier bas mince dans une fibre synthétique (nylon, acrylique etc.) avec un deuxieme bas plus épais par dessus, celui la d'une fibre naturelle (laine, cotton etc.). La logique est que le bas synthétique laisse passer l'humidité alors que le bas de fibre naturelle l'absorbe, la gardant plus loin du pied. De plus le système a deux bas réduit de BEAUCOUP la friction qui est appliquée directement sur le pied. Éviter à tout prix de porter un bas en fibre naturelle directement sur le pied lors de longue marches. Ils absorbent rapidement l'humidité et créent de plus en plus de friction avec la peau au fur et a mesure qu'ils s'humidifient, au point d'en devenir presque coupants.

Certaines personnes pourront être en désaccord avec moi, ce qui a de merveilleux avec l'armée c'est qu'il n'y a jamais rien de vrai pour tout le monde (je suis quelqun qui sue beaucoup des pieds alors mes conseils s'adresse particulierement a ceux qui sont dans le même cas). Par contre je parle pas à travers mon chapeau, j'ai maintenant plusieurs 13km a mon actif, et monte des montagnes au civil depuis longtemps.

Douke


----------



## Kelevra (5 Jan 2008)

Ok! Message plus que reçu!!! Pas de muckluck pour le 13 kilomètres. En plus, je suis une personne qui a toujours les pieds mouillés à cause de la sueur (même avec de la poudre), donc adios les wet weather! Merci encore tout le monde pour les infos!


----------



## Douke (5 Jan 2008)

MdB said:
			
		

> Ok, ok... donc, ceux qui peuvent prendre plus devrait pas le faire? On s'entend que le QS est peut-être pas l'endroit afin d'essayer ça, mais quelqu'un qui s'entraîne et augmente la charge et/ou la vitesse de 10% devrait être confortable. Faudrait en jaser avec un PSP juste pour voir.
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ai l'impression est qu'on ne devrait pas attendre d'être en montée en puissance pour augmenter les charges ou amener l'entraînement au niveau pour une opération. Mais si quelqu'un veut augmenter sa charge pour que ça demeure challengeant pour lui, pas de problème. C'est certain que c'est toujours la sécurité doit toujours passer en premier. Ce qui implique que tout le monde ne devrait pas s'entraîner au même niveau.
> 
> ...



Je réveille peut-être un vieux débat, mais c'est simplement que la norme est de 50 lbs, parce que c'est ce qu'ils prévoient en milieu opérationnel. Donc si tu trouve la norme facile a atteindre, tu fais ton 13km plus rapidement c'est tout. Quand tu deviens un bon tireur a 300m, tu ne met pas les cibles a 400m pour continuer a t'entrainer, tu t'efforce simplement de faire de meilleur groupings. Avec le 13km c'est pareil, tu n'augmente pas le poids, tu le fini plus rapidement. Il ne faut pas changer les paramêtres des évaluations, qui ont été étudiés par des personnes auttrement plus qualifiés que la pluspart d'entre nous, mais bien augmenter notre performance à l'intérieur de ces paramètres. Personnellement, je soutiens l'idée que de recommander à un jeune soldat via un forum internet d'augmenter le poids qu'il transporte à une évaluation annuelle, c'est irresponsable pour quelqun qui doit être un exemple de leadership. Si jamais il se blesse avec son surplus de poids, est-ce que vous allez vous tenir responsable des conséquences ? C'est pour ca qu'il existe dans l'armée des chaînes de commandement clairement identifiées et identifiables : pour que les leaders soient responsables de leurs actions (ou c'est du moins une des raisons).

Douke


----------



## mysteriousmind (6 Jan 2008)

Bien dit Douke, 

Je sais qu'en afghanistant, ils transportent souvent plus que le poids de la norme du 13km, mais avec la montée en puissance, ils s'entraine aussi un peu en consquénce, du moins, j'oserais imaginer. 

La responsabitlité du chef est de s'assurer que la norme est atteinte, mais il n'y pas rien que la question de poids compte, tu vois, l'histoire des WWB n'a jamais été aborder à notre unité lors des soirée d'entraînement, c'est un point que je viens d'apprendre. et cela, est important à savoir pour des gens comme moi. qui transpire incroyablement des pieds. 

Il faut aussi tenir compte du "rigage" du sac, encore la, ce concept est plus ou moins expliquer...et pourtant ça fait tellement une différence incroyable. 

Tout ca pour dire qu'à mon opinion, ca ne sert a rien de monté la charge à mon avis, a moins que ce soit proprement supperviser.


----------



## geo (6 Jan 2008)

Faut aussi comprendre que, dans la vrai vie, vous faites partie d'une section qui fait partie d'une Cie/Esc.

Lorsque vous vous entrainez individuellement, c'est bien de pousser l'endurance... plus de répétition (etc) mais, quand vous êtes avec les autres.... vous n'allez pas partir à la course à l'avant des autres NON PLUS vous n'allez pas pousser les autres afin de les crever (pour prouver aux autres que vous êtes plus FIT qu'eux) et de sorte qu'ils ne sont pas en mesure de faire leur poutine à la fin du marathon.


----------



## MdB (6 Jan 2008)

Douke said:
			
		

> Je réveille peut-être un vieux débat, mais c'est simplement que la norme est de 50 lbs, parce que c'est ce qu'ils prévoient en milieu opérationnel.


C'est ce qui est prévu en milieu opérationnel. Cependant, ce n'est pas ce que j'entend, le poids est bien plus souvent au-dessus de 50 lbs. Évidemment, je ne pense pas que les soldats marchent des distances de 13k avec 60-70+ lbs sur le dos.



			
				Douke said:
			
		

> Personnellement, je soutiens l'idée que de recommander à un jeune soldat via un forum internet d'augmenter le poids qu'il transporte à une évaluation annuelle, c'est irresponsable pour quelqun qui doit être un exemple de leadership. Si jamais il se blesse avec son surplus de poids, est-ce que vous allez vous tenir responsable des conséquences ? C'est pour ca qu'il existe dans l'armée des chaînes de commandement clairement identifiées et identifiables : pour que les leaders soient responsables de leurs actions (ou c'est du moins une des raisons).



Ma recommendation n'était pas celle de prendre plus de 50 lbs lors de sa qualification annuelle et moi-même, lors de toutes mes qualifications de 13k, je ne transportais que la norme et je mettais dans le ruck ce qui était sur la liste. C'est lors des entraînement, pas nécessairement de 13k, que j'ouvre la voie à en prendre plus si je juge que la personne est en forme physique suffisante et est sérieuse dans sa démarche d'entraînement. Et dans ce cas, oui, je serais le seul responsable de mes subordonnés.



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> La responsabitlité du chef est de s'assurer que la norme est atteinte, mais il n'y pas rien que la question de poids compte, tu vois, l'histoire des WWB n'a jamais été aborder à notre unité lors des soirée d'entraînement, c'est un point que je viens d'apprendre. et cela, est important à savoir pour des gens comme moi. qui transpire incroyablement des pieds.
> 
> Il faut aussi tenir compte du "rigage" du sac, encore la, ce concept est plus ou moins expliquer...et pourtant ça fait tellement une différence incroyable.



La supervision peut avoir été déficiente à certains égards, mais comme je le dis tout le temps, les sous-officiers sont une mine d'informations. Posez les questions, il n'y a pas de question idiote. Faites circuler l'information. C'est en pratiquant et en posant des questions qu'on trouve ses propre truc et ce qui fonctionne pour nous.

Quant au rigage du ruck, je sais que j'ai fait mention explicitement qu'un ruck bien serré est essentiel à une bonne marche, autant que les bottes bien ajustées et les vêtements qu'on porte (faut avoir froid avant de partir pour être bien quand on marche!! en été, faut boire de l'eau en masse).


----------



## Kelevra (7 Jan 2008)

Ouais ben... je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose. Pour mes marches d'entraînements, j'ai un très bon sac de randonné... la cadillac même, donc fort probablement pas la même chose que le ruck du QMB. Mon poids est surtout sur les hanches, donc les épaules se font ménager un peu. 

J'ignore comment est le ruck du QMB... est-il possible de l'ajuster à la taille, ou si c'est les épaules qui mangent toute la schnoute? Si c'est le cas, je vais devoir modifier ma façon de faire.


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

Le Ruck présentement en usage a une ceinture pour les hanches MAIS, elle fonctionne pas trop bien... quelquechose que tu pourrais songer à modifier sur ton propre temps.... sinon, effectivement, les épaules - toujours les épaules.


----------



## MdB (9 Jan 2008)

Effectivement, la ceinture est vraiment le minimum requis; c'est une ceinture en tissu avec une boucle en plastique.  Celle-ci peut briser, spécialement quand il fait froid, ce qui fragilise le plastique. Mais on peut la boucler sur les hanches et une fois que le ruck est bien rempli (rien ne bouge dedans et tout est serré), si on réparti le poids environ 70% sur les hanches, 30% sur les épaules (c'est selon), on arrive à marcher un 13k sans problème. Comme ça a été mentionné, j'ai aussi marché avec le sac de patrouille avec le même poids (24,5 kg) et c'est vraiment confortable pour la marche, surtout pour les plus petites personnes (le sac est plus court).


----------



## mysteriousmind (9 Jan 2008)

moi aussi j'ai fait mon 13k avec le patrol pack, et c'est plus que très confortable... j'arrivais même à oublier que je l'avais sur le dos.


----------



## Kelevra (10 Jan 2008)

Ouais... le patrol pack semble être un meilleur choix que le ruck pour le 13k. Je suppose qu'il n'est pas disponible au QMB? ;D Merci pour vos infos tous... Ça va me donner un bon petit coup de pouce pour mon cours! Ruck bien ''loadé'', bien serré, 2 paires de bas je vais être chaussé et MKIII dans les pieds. Merci encore!!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Jan 2008)

La patrol est distribué lorsque tu as compléter ton NQ3...sauf pour le PP1 infanterie je crois, mais pas certain. 

Le meilleur truc que je peux te donner...pose des questions à tes instructeurs, écoute ce qu'ils te disent et tu devrais être ok.


----------



## MdB (11 Jan 2008)

Kelevra said:
			
		

> Ouais... le patrol pack semble être un meilleur choix que le ruck pour le 13k. Je suppose qu'il n'est pas disponible au QMB? ;D



Effectivement. Tu saisis les subtilités des Forces rapidement! 



			
				Kelevra said:
			
		

> Merci pour vos infos tous... Ça va me donner un bon petit coup de pouce pour mon cours! Ruck bien ''loadé'', bien serré, 2 paires de bas je vais être chaussé et MKIII dans les pieds.



Ça n'a pas été dit, mais boire beaucoup d'eau la veille aide vraiment, même si tu peux en douter. 2-4 litres durant la journée/soirée. Ton corps travaille mieux s'il est bien hydraté.

Pour le riggage du ruck, demande aux instructeurs, ils vont s'assurer que ton ruck est bien placé sur ton dos. Serré aux hanches et aux épaules pour pas que ça bouge trop, assez pour rester mobile.

Pour revenir sur le sac de patrouille, j'ai aussi entendu des commentaires de gens qui n'ont pas aimé l'expérience. Ils devaient enlever le padding dorsal (à l'intérieur) et la tige de métal pour être à l'aise. Ils préféraient donc utiliser le bon vieux ruck. Chacun connaît ce qui marche pour lui au fil du temps.

Pour ceux qui voudraient avoir la liste de l'équipement à mettre dans le sac de patrouille pour avoir 24,5 kg, je peux le poster ou l'envoyer en PM.


----------



## jamal (17 May 2008)

Ouin ca me rappel des gars qui sont arrivé au 2e 22 et quand on leur a dit qu'ils allaient faire un 13 km full kit un vendredi, ils ont vraiment cru que ca allait etre comme dans la réserve avec un entrainement graduel....grave erreur   ;D  ca l'a vomi en route!
Sérieux la seule préparation que tu peux avoir c'est d'aller marcher avec ton kit le soir ou comme pt, si tu attends après ton unité pour faire de quoi, ca pourrait être très décevant...


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 May 2008)

j'arrive de faire m on 13km, ca bien été, malheureusement, trop souvent le transport du pompier n'est pas tenu en ligne de compte lors de l'entrainement. 

vive les ampoules...

quel sont vos trucs VS les ampoules???


----------



## Douke (17 May 2008)

Contre les ampoules (ca ré-invente pas la roue, mais c'est ce que moi je fais) :

1- Utiliser un systême à deux bas, le bas noir et le bas vert par dessus. Ca réduit la friction et déplace l'humidité plus loin du pied.

2- Utiliser de la poudre à pied, mais AVEC MODÉRATION. Un pied sec est un pied plus résistant, mais trop de poudre à pied pourra causer l'effet contraire (se transformer en une espèce de pâte).

3- Lacer sa botte en deux temps. Des orteils à la cheville on les lace le plus serré possible (sans couper la circulation sanguine), puis on fait un premier noeud. Ensuite on laisse la cheville plus lousse, pour aider au confort et a la circulation du sang (je sais pas si c'est claire comme explication, si ca l'est pas je ferai un graphique).

Ces trois points la constitue pas mal ce que tu peux faire un gros pour te protéger des ampoules. Pour le reste, le pied va finir par s'endurcir et former de la corne (c'est pas beau mais c'est résistant).


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 May 2008)

tu vois pour mon 13k j'ai porté un bas de coton ainsin qu'une paire de bas de laine, et je crois ce qui m'a causé le plus de trouble sont la couture du bas de laine...le frottement....etc...


----------



## Douke (17 May 2008)

Iiishh, grosse erreur. Ne JAMAIS porter de fibre naturelle directement sur la peau. Les fibres naturelles s'imbibent d'eau, gardent l'humidité près du pied et deviennent même directement domageable pour le pied quand elles sont humides parce qu'elles produisent beaucoup plus de friction.

Si j'ai bien compris, tu as mis une paire de bas de coton à l'intérieur d'une paire de bas de laine. Il faut que tu remplace le bas de coton par un bas très mince en fibre synthétique (par ex. le nylon, je te recommande le bas noir avec la bordure blanche dans le haut que tu peux signer gratuitement à l'habillement de la base, gratuit et efficace), avec un bas de fibre naturelle à l'extérieur (il va absorber l'humidité qui transpire au travers du bas synthétique et la garder loin du pied, je recommande le bas de laine vert des forces, gratuit et efficace, quoi que parfois un peu chaud en été).

Le setup de bas que tu avais à rempiré la situation de tes pieds et ne permettant que très peu de respiration et en gardant l'humidité sur la peau. Essaie ce que je t'ai conseillé et je promet que tu ne reviendra pas en arrière !

Douke


----------



## jamal (17 May 2008)

anyways c'est au fur et a mesure que tu va en faire que tu va te pogner des trucs...vu qu'il y a pas deux personnes pareille. Mais le trucs des deux paires de bas ca aide, pis se trainer du second skin aussi pour ceux qui font des ampoules de dément.

Comme disait le cmdt de la cie C: le 13 km c'est pas une fin en soi, mais un commencement.... >  tk yen a que c'est la fin tous les jours de leurs vie


----------



## geo (18 May 2008)

Il y en a du monde qui "tapent" leurs pieds...


----------



## EricG (1 Jun 2008)

J'ai faite mon 13 km vendredi , le truc que je donne le plus c'est de boire de l'eau en masse la veille.Et nous avions 2 tech medical specialement la pour nous,pour nous taper les pieds avant le depart.Apres le 13 km et la marche du pompier,il verifier tes pieds par apres.


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Jun 2008)

c'est sur que prendre la peine de bien s'hydraté la veille, ca aide, u as été chanceux, ce n'Est pas tout le monde qui accès à un med tech. 

ya 36 solutions pour le 13k

1- s'hydrater
2- prendre la peine de s'entrainer avant de le faire, 
3- choisir les bonne chaussette

et le plus important à mon opinion, 

Avoir assez de *courage et de fierté pour le compléter*. On est dans l'armée, c'est ce qu'on  attend de nous, donc, c'est à nous de prendre les mesures nécessaire pour réussir ce dont nous devons faire. Nous sommes soldat avant tout.


----------



## geo (1 Jun 2008)

Il devrait avoir des Med tech à toutes les marches de 13 Km.... faut seulement prendre la peine d'en faire la demande.

Pour ce qui est de la formation... si vous n'avez pas fait une pré-formation, vous devriez pas même commencer à la faire. 

Pour ce qui est des chaussettes.... seulement utiliser les équipements qu'on vous a déja fourni et éviter les chaussettes en cotton.


----------



## EricG (6 Jun 2008)

Comme mysteriousmind  a dit   cest plus mental que autre chose.Chanter, parler entre vous pis vous allez voir que ca se fait tout seul .


----------

